# Old Rich romps past 41000



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich another massive milestone


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

41,000

Dang that's alot of posts

Well done Rich

So, just out of curiosity, who has the most posts?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The honurs still belong to dai retired hardware manager I believe somewhere in the high 50+k


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

That's, like, as Gomer would say, "Shaaazam!".


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

joeten said:


> The honurs still belong to dai retired hardware manager I believe somewhere in the high 50+k


Creeping up quick Rich

Well done, keep it up


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honours ^ typo


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

joeten said:


> Honours ^ typo


We know.:grin:

But yeah, wow!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . Dai was in the 70's last time I saw his count . .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Correct Rich my bad memory playing tricks 74,479


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats! Keep it up! Yup! I remember dai was around 75k. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich - great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You know, I was just thinking, Old Rich and "romps" don't go together.:wink:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hey . . I represent that remark! !


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:grin:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!! great work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich Rattles past ! ?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

joeten said:


> Rich Rattles past ! ?


:rofl: Now he's gonna get mad at us.:grin: No, don't get me wrong, I respect the wisdom age entails.:wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Watch out for the Sabre


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Rich limps past . . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Huh, you limp into the room like your avatar did and I'm leaving.uttahere:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ever since the Frankenfoot surgery, I walk more like Igor than Yoda


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, Rich!!

See you in Winmington soon!

John


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looking forward to it! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations indeed Rich, excellently done







.......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Bo


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich, 41K, Wow


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Rick


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that you need to slow down Rich. :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm pretty slow as it is! How was the vacation!?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Old Rich said:


> I'm pretty slow as it is! How was the vacation!?


Super nice and relaxing, especially when I went to Maryland, DC and Virginia. NY is always crowded but it was nice too. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll be up that way (Delaware ) for most of June . . we like it there also


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Rich! A simply amazing post count


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice work Rich congratulations.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------

